# The Hobbit Shop Problems. Wrong Ring, Poor Service.



## Jacob (Nov 12, 2018)

https://www.hobbitshop.com/collections/rings

A friend of mine has been having a rough time dealing with the Hobbit Shop and I was wondering if anyone else has had any similar problems. Here's a brief explanation.

They had bought Aragorn's ring. When the package arrived, it contained the wrong ring. Instead of Aragorn's ring, it was The One Ring. After a painful back and forth with customer service representatives, they had decided that the wrong ring could be shipped back to them (at my friend's expense) and they would then ship the correct ring once they had received the incorrect one. Well, when the package finally arrived (for the second time) it was still the wrong ring. The exact same one ring was in the package. They literally ended up charging my friend to ship the package back, just so that they could send the wrong ring again for the second time. 

I get it. Companies make mistakes, this stuff happens. But to make the same mistake twice in a row, make the customer support experience grueling and difficult, and charge for shipping on their mistake... It all seems just a little bit off. So, yeah. Has anyone else had any problems with the Hobbit Shop? or any advice on what to do in this scenario? The ring was for a gift too so it's time sensitive... It just kinda, well, sucks.


----------



## Barliman (Nov 16, 2018)

Hopefully he paid by credit card.

Then he should call the shop, tell them to ship the correct ring with a return shipping label for the wrong ring they shipped a second time, refund the first return shipping and then upon receipt of the correct ring he will ship back the wrong one using the included return label.

If they balk then he should give up and tell them he's not returning the ring until they issue a return label and that if they don't within 5 days he will have his bank back charge them for the second ring that he didn't order plus all shipping, both ways. They'll probably decide $5.95 shipping is worth not being out $139.

He should also clearly document the tale to the Better Business Bureau in San Fernando, CA and Shepherdsville, KY, after it's sorted out.
They have no legal standing to do anything, but I had a major car parts place pull a similar stunt with some auto parts and refused to do anything until the BBB contacted them. My situation was in some ways worse as they sent me parts for a car that was never sold in the US, lied to me when I called and refused to pay return shipping on the parts.


----------

